# Tide, moon and weather God's are against us.



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Maybe my topic title is a smidge overly dramatic. Planning to launch out of the Rod and Gun Club Monday (MLK Day) o-dark:30 since I'm off from work. Current weather shows a pleasant cold from will push through Sunday edging the high of 77 to a Monday low of 49 with gently breezes from the North at 15+ mph. Joy! Adding to the fun will be a negative low tide in the AM with a full moon. This excitement is infectious! 

Serious side now. I haven't done well around Choko for years. The current thought is to hit some channels near the mangroves with moving water close to the coast. Sink some shrimp (or pinfish if we can cast net some up) towards the bottom and expect to tie on a lot of gear. My gut feeling is it's too early to find fish laid up deep in the back country but the fish on the coast will mostly likely have lock jaw as they will have warm pre-front condition near a full moon a day or so before the bottom drops out of the temps. I would expect most fish to be in a transition phase vs foraging phase. But I'm constantly reminded of how wrong I am on a daily basis.

*Not looking for spots! *

Just looking for some thoughts for Monday. 

BTW running my Scout 192 Bay Boat. No micro.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, less than ideal conditions for sure. I rarely do well on a full moon day. But there are so many places there to tuck in out of the wind that can be good. Fish will likely be in deeper water early, and then move onto dark colored mud bottom flats as the sun warms the water. Or, fish close to the oyster bars as they tend to hold heat over night and warm with the sun as well. Moving water for the snook is always key. Trout don't seem to mind the cold water and there are always plenty of them around. Good luck and be sure to post a report!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks! The pattern you describe is what I anticipate. I'm just debating how close to the coast to run. With a potential north wind I'm thinking staying tucked up further on the inside.


----------

